

Book Review: The Tao of Programming - impomatic
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2011/02/tao-of-programming.html

======
vdm
<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html>

"Last modified 1996-04-10 or earlier"

